# New CPR technique



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I was just emailed this YouTube site for CPR update, makes sense to me...

 [MEDIA=youtube]E5huVSebZpM[/MEDIA]


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is great to know. I had asked one of my FirstAid trainers about that and they said that they cannot change the way things are done and that I had to do the one-person or two-person CPR as instructed ... easy enough to do, but, I really like the continous idea better.


----------

